# Zeke fell into the fish tank.



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

He got into a "kitty frenzy" and was running around and decided to jump from the couch to the fish tank. This fish tank is a cheap small five gallon tank. The lid barely holds my ferret.yup,he fell right in. I couldn't help but laugh. I got him out,dried him off and he seemed un fazed and started playing with a sock. I love my little man. Albert was laying on the top of the couch had a "you are so stupid look" I don't know who it was directed at,though.me for saving Zeke or for Zeke falling in,lol. Albert and Zeke are fine together but Zeke can be a little much on the "old man". 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Lol. That's hilarious .


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

I can see that happening in my head! Awesome story, lol. Poor crazy kitty


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Now that's one I had not heard before, LOL!!! Silly kitty! And I thought Stephano was bad climbing the curtains!


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

howsefrau32 said:


> Now that's one I had not heard before, LOL!!! Silly kitty! And I thought Stephano was bad climbing the curtains!


He is one of the most clumsy kittens I have seen!! He trips over his own paws sometimes I think ,lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AaronR1074 (Dec 11, 2012)

I love cat epic fails. My cat likes trying to jump ontop of the high cabinets. One time he did it to the one in the dining room and couldn't make it lol. I was like.. awww ru ok? Then.. Bwahahahahahaahahaha


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Ha! I'm glad he didn't freak out and scratch the heck out of you on his way out!


----------

